# High School Club Project



## Mr. Cornelius (Dec 3, 2012)

As some of you know, I am the adviser for a high school outdoor club and we are working on turning predator calls for a fundraiser and as part of our "Predator Hunting Prep School," where the kids learn about predator hunting and get a chance to go on a guided predator hunt.

Anyways, the kids who are on the lathe are starting to develop their style and perfect a standard shape for their calls. Here is the first student to come up with a design, shape and style that he wants to reproduce for the sale items. What do you guys think? 

Sorry about the picture quality, but I had to use my phone's camera. It is difficult to gauge the amount of hand polishing on the blank donated by Wood Barter (and Predator Masters Forums) member, Bearman Rick.
[attachment=14285]


----------



## Mr. Cornelius (Dec 7, 2012)

The kids are catching the predator hunting fire. We had a movie and pizza night yesterday and we watched Operation Predator an instructional coyote and bobcat hunting DVD donated to the club by one of our sponsors.


----------

